# Suche Logo ersteller...



## FmK123 (18. Januar 2008)

Hey,
Ich suche eine Person der mir einen Logo erstellt er/sie sollte schon lange dabei sein..unzwar will ich einen Gorilla als vektor für tshirt etc. jeder nennt mich "WhiteKong" darum habe ich mir vorgenommen ein logo machen zu lassen...ich gebe auch geld selbstverständlich


----------



## zyclop (18. Januar 2008)

Ja meld dich via PM oder msn dann können wir uns da sicherlich etwas lockerer unterhalten.


----------



## FmK123 (18. Januar 2008)

gib mal deine msn addy


----------

